# Biohazzard boogie bag!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So I noticed something last night, a hand sprayer will fit right on top of a bottle of alcohol, standard threads?[trim the straw.]

Anyway, it grew from me filling one bottle to the idea to take my RONSSURPLUS m-16 mag 6 pack and slipping that bottle in there because...hell, it LOOKED like it needed to go there, then came a bottle of bleach and then some disinfectant, a pair of heavy duty rubber gloves and lo and behold, an outbreak bag for literally pennies!all it needs is some wrap around safety glasses and Doctor's mask and maybe a can of insect repellant, all pouched up and ready to grab n git!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice idear buddy, Post up a pick er two ifin ya geta chance. Would be a good thin fer our CERT group to.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> So I noticed something last night, a hand sprayer will fit right on top of a bottle of alcohol, standard threads?[trim the straw.]
> 
> Anyway, it grew from me filling one bottle to the idea to take my RONSSURPLUS m-16 mag 6 pack and slipping that bottle in there because...hell, it LOOKED like it needed to go there, then came a bottle of bleach and then some disinfectant, a pair of heavy duty rubber gloves and lo and behold, an outbreak bag for literally pennies!all it needs is some wrap around safety glasses and Doctor's mask and maybe a can of insect repellant, all pouched up and ready to grab n git!


In a pinch it might work, but you probably would want more than that if you faced a real bio hazard. I keep a few bottles of alcohol and a few of hydrogen Peroxide, a few gallons of bleach, and plastic sheeting (enough to seal off a few rooms of my house making them a bio safe room), in my home and in my car, all my first aid kits (2 large and 2 small) have masks and gloves and the large ones have iodine in them, and of course I have my Israeli gas masks and filters. I highly recommend the plastic sheeting which is very useful in an NBC situation in which the air is suspect.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I think the safety goggles (mucous membrane) and the face mask will be the most valuable items.

Skin is a really good barrier against pathogen as long as it is intact.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Padre said:


> In a pinch it might work, but you probably would want more than that if you faced a real bio hazard. I keep a few bottles of alcohol and a few of hydrogen Peroxide, a few gallons of bleach, and plastic sheeting (enough to seal off a few rooms of my house making them a bio safe room), in my home and in my car, all my first aid kits (2 large and 2 small) have masks and gloves and the large ones have iodine in them, and of course I have my Israeli gas masks and filters. I highly recommend the plastic sheeting which is very useful in an NBC situation in which the air is suspect.


Oh I have a full decontamination kit[RONSSURPLUS RULES!]this is just BOB sized.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> Oh I have a full decontamination kit[RONSSURPLUS RULES!]this is just BOB sized.


Oh good, I was starting to worried that your avatar was just for show. We want to keep you safe! After all I may want to borrow that tank of yours one day...


----------

